# Just Started Lithium.



## Openhanded (Jun 3, 2010)

Yesterday I started taking Lithium. I am 16 years old and weigh about 150lbs and I am about 6 feet tall. I am taking the Lithium for my DP/DR and depression and as a general mood-stabilizer. How long does it usually take for Lithium to get in your system and take effect? I have only taken 2 doses (300mg 2x daily) and I don't know if it is psychosomatic or not, but I feel like my general well-being has increased. I feel happier. But one of my main questions to you is: Has Lithium helped your DP/DR? Has Lithium increased your DP/DR? I am open to all opinions and any information you can give me about Lithium; I have researched quite a bit, but I would feel better with some personal testimonials. Also, has Lithium with Lamotrigine helped anyone with their DP/DR? Thank you so much for your time. All input is appreciated.

Medications I currently take:
300mg Lithium 2x daily
2-4mg Klonopin
20mg Prozac
70mg Vyvanse


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2010)

Generally medications take 2 weeks to be at full power. Depending on how sensitive you are to drugs, it could take anywhere from 3-5 days to 2 weeks. I've not taken lithium so I don't know it's effects on DP. But be aware there is no "official" medication for DP/DR.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Openhanded said:


> Yesterday I started taking Lithium. I am 16 years old and weigh about 150lbs and I am about 6 feet tall. I am taking the Lithium for my DP/DR and depression and as a general mood-stabilizer. How long does it usually take for Lithium to get in your system and take effect? I have only taken 2 doses (300mg 2x daily) and I don't know if it is psychosomatic or not, but I feel like my general well-being has increased. I feel happier. But one of my main questions to you is: Has Lithium helped your DP/DR? Has Lithium increased your DP/DR? I am open to all opinions and any information you can give me about Lithium; I have researched quite a bit, but I would feel better with some personal testimonials. Also, has Lithium with Lamotrigine helped anyone with their DP/DR? Thank you so much for your time. All input is appreciated.
> 
> Medications I currently take:
> 300mg Lithium 2x daily
> ...


Good Luck i hope this helps.


----------



## Openhanded (Jun 3, 2010)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> Generally medications take 2 weeks to be at full power. Depending on how sensitive you are to drugs, it could take anywhere from 3-5 days to 2 weeks. I've not taken lithium so I don't know it's effects on DP. But be aware there is no "official" medication for DP/DR.


Oh yes, I know it can take up to 2 weeks since Lithium acts faster than SSRIs. I listed my body weight and height just because people of different sizes sometimes take longer to react to a medication. And yes, I am fully aware that there is no "official" medication for DP/DR, my psych simply said he thought that Lithium could possibly help me in some senses with my DP/DR and would definitely help with mood stabilization. We are waiting about 4 weeks to decide whether or not I will go on Lamictal as well. If the Lithium works fine, why change anything? I'm just hoping that the Lithium will alleviate some of the DP/DR symptoms because of a connection I made that I hope makes sense to someone besides myself. Lithium is given to people with Schizophrenia and Bipolar Disorder. Schizophrenics see and hear things that aren't actually real, but they believe that those things heard/seen are real. Criterion B in the DSM-IV's Diagnosis Points for Depersonalization Disorder is that reality testing remains intact. This means that the person suffering from DP knows that it is just a feeling. I am not saying at all that people with DP/DR see or hear things, because I, for one, do not at all. With some, maybe? I am not sure, I'm not a doctor. But do you see where my point comes from? Schizophrenics believe that their perception of reality is real while DP/DR sufferers know their perception of reality (or unreality) is just a feeling. Tell me if I am completely off for making that connection or if it is way too far-fetched. Just an idea that was floating around in my head.

So, in conclusion, I say that the medication that helps schizophrenics recover and regain a perception of reality could help me regain my perception of reality.


----------



## Journey27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Openhanded said:


> Oh yes, I know it can take up to 2 weeks since Lithium acts faster than SSRIs. I listed my body weight and height just because people of different sizes sometimes take longer to react to a medication. And yes, I am fully aware that there is no "official" medication for DP/DR, my psych simply said he thought that Lithium could possibly help me in some senses with my DP/DR and would definitely help with mood stabilization. We are waiting about 4 weeks to decide whether or not I will go on Lamictal as well. If the Lithium works fine, why change anything? I'm just hoping that the Lithium will alleviate some of the DP/DR symptoms because of a connection I made that I hope makes sense to someone besides myself. Lithium is given to people with Schizophrenia and Bipolar Disorder. Schizophrenics see and hear things that aren't actually real, but they believe that those things heard/seen are real. Criterion B in the DSM-IV's Diagnosis Points for Depersonalization Disorder is that reality testing remains intact. This means that the person suffering from DP knows that it is just a feeling. I am not saying at all that people with DP/DR see or hear things, because I, for one, do not at all. With some, maybe? I am not sure, I'm not a doctor. But do you see where my point comes from? Schizophrenics believe that their perception of reality is real while DP/DR sufferers know their perception of reality (or unreality) is just a feeling. Tell me if I am completely off for making that connection or if it is way too far-fetched. Just an idea that was floating around in my head.
> 
> So, in conclusion, I say that the medication that helps schizophrenics recover and regain a perception of reality could help me regain my perception of reality.


----------



## Journey27 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hi, I just found your post... I'm really interested in finding out how things went with the Lithium for you and if you ever started the Lamictal.

Did you have any major side effects with either one? How'd they work out? If you had to discontinue them did you have any withdrawals or long term problems?

One of my biggest fears is that it'll make the symptoms worse after DC them like I've heard can happen with benzos if you stop them after long term use.
Anyone know if this is true?

Thank, I really appreciate it!


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I don´t think it will work. I have tried with protheaden - a TCA. Lithium is for bipolar 1 and treatment refratory depression combined with an anti-depressent. DP is not a refratory depression.


----------



## 35467 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just read your post again. Drop the lithium. Try lamictal. The standard treatment with DP is an SSRI or velafraxine or Cambalta combimed with 200-300.mg lamictal and or klonopin. Find an SSRI with side -effect your can tolerate. Many used cipramil or lexapro.


----------



## Lost_Lion17 (Aug 3, 2015)

Does anyone feel like there head and eyes feel like not heavy but like your forehead is raised up idk how to explain this ugh, like my head feels not full enough but sometimes too full. idk maybe i should check my eyes. im sorry guys just need some help 50 mg of Lamictal so far


----------

